
Why Billy Corgan uses short cables - ilamont
https://www.guitarworld.com/blogs/guitar-geek-usa-elements-tone
======
ksaj
Likewise, that's why a lot of effects have a gain knob (not for driving the
heck out of the next pedals down the chain, but for accommodating weakened
signals after so many patch cords between them...), and a good rack setup
nearly always has a power conditioner and buffers - to make up for this exact
issue.

It works for him. All good. It's not unlike Eric Johnson's insistence on
massive ear goggles to ensure his tone is tops, or how blues players have to
squint and pucker in order to play high notes. Every player has their ritual.

------
whenchamenia
While you can get impeadance from long cheap cables, it does not matter a ton.
We AB tested a few bandmates and none did better than 60/40, and only once.
Its more important that your guitar have good pots, pickups and grounding.

Then again, this is a guy who shilled for different colors of paint changing
the sound of a guitar, so hardly an expert. Good songwriter.

